# Westminster Directory of Worship: Baptism Question



## Romans922 (May 21, 2009)

In the Directory it says this (SEE BOLDED) (What does this mean?):

 [SIZE=+1]Before baptism, the minister is to use some words of instruction, touching the institution, nature, use, and ends of this sacrament, shewing,[/SIZE]
 [SIZE=+1]"That it is instituted by our Lord Jesus Christ: That it is a seal of the covenant of grace, of our ingrafting into Christ, and of our union with him, of remission of sins, regeneration, adoption, and life eternal: That the water, in baptism, representeth and signifieth both the blood of Christ, which taketh away all guilt of sin, original and actual; and the sanctifying virtue of the Spirit of Christ against the dominion of sin, and the corruption of our sinful nature: That baptizing, or sprinkling and washing with water, signifieth the cleansing from sin by the blood and for the merit of Christ, together with the mortification of sin, and rising from sin to newness of life, by virtue of the death and resurrection of Christ: That the promise is made to believers and their seed; and that the seed and posterity of the faithful, born within the church,[/SIZE]
 [SIZE=+1]have, by their birth, interest in the covenant, and right to the seal of it, and to the outward privileges of the church, under the gospel, no less than the children of Abraham in the time of the Old Testament; the covenant of grace, for substance, being the same; and the grace of God, and the consolation of believers, more plentiful than before: That the Son of God admitted little children into his presence, embracing and blessing them, saying, _For of such is the kingdom of God:_ That children, by baptism, are solemnly received into the bosom of the visible church, distinguished from the world, and them that are without, and united with believers; and that all who are baptized in the name of Christ, do renounce, and by their baptism are bound to fight against the devil, the world, and the flesh: *That they are Christians*, and federally holy before baptism, and therefore are they baptized: That the inward grace and virtue of baptism is not tied to that very moment of time wherein it is administered; and that the fruit and power thereof reacheth to the whole course of our life; and that outward baptism is not so necessary, that, through the want thereof, the infant is in danger of damnation, or the parents guilty, if they do not contemn or neglect the ordinance of Christ, when and where it may be had."[/SIZE]


----------



## Oecolampadius (May 21, 2009)

it's difficult to read because of the color of the text. Is it ok if I ask you to change the color?

EDIT: Thanks for changing the color to a darker one.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (May 21, 2009)

It's clarified in the passage before, "That children, by baptism, are solemnly received into the bosom of the visible church, distinguished from the world,"

They are "Christians" not by regeneration but by profession. They are to be raised in the religion of their parents, as disciples in the ways of the Lord, and not raised in the ways of the world. And we raise them in the hope and expectation that they will grow up and embrace Christ themselves and the promise of their baptism as they grow in maturity and understanding.


----------



## Gesetveemet (May 21, 2009)

Romans922 said:


> In the Directory it says this (SEE BOLDED) (What does this mean?):
> 
> Before baptism, the minister is to use some words of instruction, touching the institution, nature, use, and ends of this sacrament, shewing,
> "That it is instituted by our Lord Jesus Christ: That it is a seal of the covenant of grace, of our ingrafting into Christ, and of our union with him, of remission of sins, regeneration, adoption, and life eternal: That the water, in baptism, representeth and signifieth both the blood of Christ, which taketh away all guilt of sin, original and actual; and the sanctifying virtue of the Spirit of Christ against the dominion of sin, and the corruption of our sinful nature: That baptizing, or sprinkling and washing with water, signifieth the cleansing from sin by the blood and for the merit of Christ, together with the mortification of sin, and rising from sin to newness of life, by virtue of the death and resurrection of Christ: That the promise is made to believers and their seed; and that the seed and posterity of the faithful, born within the church,
> have, by their birth, interest in the covenant, and right to the seal of it, and to the outward privileges of the church, under the gospel, no less than the children of Abraham in the time of the Old Testament; the covenant of grace, for substance, being the same; and the grace of God, and the consolation of believers, more plentiful than before: That the Son of God admitted little children into his presence, embracing and blessing them, saying, _For of such is the kingdom of God:_ That children, by baptism, are solemnly received into the bosom of the visible church, distinguished from the world, and them that are without, and united with believers; and that all who are baptized in the name of Christ, do renounce, and by their baptism are bound to fight against the devil, the world, and the flesh: *That they are Christians*, and federally holy before baptism, and therefore are they baptized: That the inward grace and virtue of baptism is not tied to that very moment of time wherein it is administered; and that the fruit and power thereof reacheth to the whole course of our life; and that outward baptism is not so necessary, that, through the want thereof, the infant is in danger of damnation, or the parents guilty, if they do not contemn or neglect the ordinance of Christ, when and where it may be had."



Is not Westminster Directory of Worship holding to what the WCF teaches. The PROMISE, and not the PRESUMPTION, of the covenant of grace towards the children of believers? Or is this a sticky topic? No hornets please I'm only a plebeian. 



V. Although it be a great sin to contemn or neglect this ordinance,[13]
yet grace and salvation are not so inseparably annexed unto it, as that 
no person can be regenerated, or saved, without it;[14] *or, that all that 
are baptized are undoubtedly regenerated*.[15]

13. Gen. 17:14; Matt. 28:19; Acts 2:38; see Luke 7:30
14. Rom. 4:11; Acts 10:2, 4, 22, 31, 45, 47
15. Acts 8:13, 23

.


----------



## Scott1 (May 21, 2009)

In context of the whole of this passage, and in relation to other parts of the Westminster Standards, this is reflecting the notion that the visible church is composed of believers and their children. It is not presuming belief only baptism, nor that infant children are automatically saved only reflecting what the covenant community confesses/professes.


----------



## MW (May 21, 2009)

Gesetveemet said:


> The PROMISE, and not the PRESUMPTION, of the covenant of grace towards the children of believers?



Precisely; and like all God's PROMISES, believers hope in the mercy of God for their FULFILMENT. It is a matter of leaving the secret things to the Lord and the church being governed by the things which are revealed.


----------



## Michael Butterfield (May 21, 2009)

That the inward grace and virtue of baptism is not tied to that very moment of time wherein it is administered


----------

